# Flat roof ideas



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Guys,

We are removing the existing shed roof from this little porch-type room (15 x 11) and installing a flat roof so we can build a deck over it.

The new deck is *not bearing* on the roof surface, it will be independently supported over it because I question the construction of the existing room's walls and don't trust them for squat. 

What do you guys like in terms of a flat roof membrane these days? This is less than 2 square, so I want to use a cold system if possible that we can buy in small quantities and install ourselves.

We are going to use 2x8 rafters and cut a low pitch on them so it will be nearly flat, draining to the outside of the structure to a gutter.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.polycoatusa.com/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks a little small for a ''roof repair'' place:huh:maybe there's a basement:shifty:


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

GAF 
Liberty System
or 
Everguard Freedom TPO

Both are easy installs and come in sizes appropriate to your project.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The liberty is easy for you. You can get locally or Arzee in mahwah


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

he loves going to Arzee:laughing:


----------



## Andrew Millard (Feb 19, 2012)

Id go with a seamless piece of rubber.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> he loves going to Arzee:laughing:


Awesome, Tom.

The last time I was there about a month ago, there were FOUR contractors waiting for pickups and we all bitched about how bad the service at Arzee is. Yet, we still go back. 

Maybe we are the dumb ones.:laughing:

That being said, they are the only supply house in our pocket of civilization and maybe they realize it and don't care.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

The rubber roof is a good idea, or maybe an S.A membrane roofing. Will there be enough
room to service the roof when the deck goes over?
Maybe you can just roof the new deck surface instead of the porch.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Stewy said:


> The rubber roof is a good idea, or maybe an S.A membrane roofing. Will there be enough
> room to service the roof when the deck goes over?
> Maybe you can just roof the new deck surface instead of the porch.


I think we are either going to go SA or rubber. I just didn't know if one system was better than another these days. Last time we did a flat roof was I think 3 years ago and I don't remember the brand we used. I do remember it was adhesive based and messy.

It won't be serviceable due to not having a lot of room between the top of the roof and the bottom of the joists, but the deck will shade it and protect it from UV exposure significantly.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I think your intention it to remove the existing roof then reconstruct it. If that's the case, you become responsible for everything the new roof bears on including the foundation. Check to make sure that building is not a porch that was later enclosed to make it a room. I've seen this done many times without proper foundation or minimum elevation above grade for framing.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

thom said:


> I think your intention it to remove the existing roof then reconstruct it. If that's the case, you become responsible for everything the new roof bears on including the foundation. Check to make sure that building is not a porch that was later enclosed to make it a room. I've seen this done many times without proper foundation or minimum elevation above grade for framing.


Thanks for the advice.

It's had a shed roof on it for 30+ years. I'm not worried about the structural capacity of it especially since we're building a bombproof deck of over it that will absorb any snow load it would ever see.

I may take heat for saying this, but I am a firm believer in letting common sense guide my decisions rather than the fear of liability, etc... I see so much false fear on internet forums of people saying they won't do this or won't do that because of what *could *happen down the road. Our building codes now are bordering on ludicrous simply because of the fear of everyone in the chain being sued.

I constantly see old framing that spits in the face of today's code that has worked flawlessly for longer than I've been alive. There's nothing wrong with it--it works--it's just not as insane as what's required today all for the wrong reasons.

How many buildings were built without one joist hanger or hurricane tie in them?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> It's had a shed roof on it for 30+ years. I'm not worried about the structural capacity of it especially since we're building a bombproof deck of over it that will absorb any snow load it would ever see.
> 
> ...


No heat from me, I totally agree. Well said Greg.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg, in this case, age is the issue. It takes time for the sill plates to rot away. It takes time for the lower ends of the studs to get eaten by termites. If they were not properly installed, you could be buying the failure that might be imminent. 

Walls that are badly deteriorated at the bottom can stand a long time, until something changes. https://sites.google.com/a/qpressclub.com/2010-main/main/whpf/2010-foundation-repairs


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

90 mil EPDM, you will never have to worry about it and densdeck under it and your good to go.


----------



## donerightrob (Mar 14, 2012)

I would not build a deck that does not allow service. I also feel that you have to atleast inspect the area you say you do not trust to support your deck but trust to support the new roof system. Remember insulation and venting also.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

thom said:


> Greg, in this case, age is the issue. It takes time for the sill plates to rot away. It takes time for the lower ends of the studs to get eaten by termites. If they were not properly installed, you could be buying the failure that might be imminent.
> 
> Walls that are badly deteriorated at the bottom can stand a long time, until something changes. https://sites.google.com/a/qpressclub.com/2010-main/main/whpf/2010-foundation-repairs


Again, thanks.

When's the last time you saw a house fail due to termites?

I hear your logic, but it doesn't compute. If I remodel a bathroom, do I own the house's foundation? Where does it end?


----------



## donerightrob (Mar 14, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> Again, thanks.
> 
> When's the last time you saw a house fail due to termites?
> 
> I hear your logic, but it doesn't compute. If I remodel a bathroom, do I own the house's foundation? Where does it end?


Maybe not the foundation in your analogy....but a closer analogy would be....if you remodel a bathroom and the floor/joist were rotten and you chose to ignore it or not inspect it..then I say, yes, you are liable and also not qualified to do the work.
"when's the last time you saw a house fail due to termites"....guess it depends on your idea of "fail"...lol...my idea of fail is that the structure took years of neglect, rotten framing and now termites...
If your idea of fail is the building actualy completely falling down...then I have only seen it a few times.
If you mainly do decks and maybe don't have enough experience or care to do the rest of the job, then you should pass on it imo. 
I see too many "contractors" doing the job half-assed and with the same attitude as you posted in your above...basically that it's not your problem and just cover over the issues.
Jobs like the one you're talking about doing are the ones I have to come back later and fix....tear down the deck to repair the roof...tear down the roof to rebuild the walls, and so on....I like getting work...but would rather of been in from the start really 
I'm probably too new to say these thing...but couldn't help myself


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Are we going to talk about roof coatings yet?

Greg, I still stand by my link I left. We have done many decks(not the kind you do) that were over garages. The coating was the roofing for the garage and the flooring for the deck. Really good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Are we going to talk about roof coatings yet?:


I looked at your link but it doesn't look like something practical for a small job we can do ourselves. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------

